# Grinding Noise from New Pads - 2001 MK4 Jetta



## notreal (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, need some help on determining what is the sound I am having from my new brakes. This was my first install, and I thought I had everything right.
About a month and a half ago, I installed new Mintex Red Box pads and Meyle Rotors onto my MK4; front end only. I did not bleed the fluid, and I have no record about the last time they were done. The reason for the new ones was that the old ones were creating the pulsating when coming to stop and squealing. Since then I have gone about 1100 miles, but the sounds have only occurred the last 400 miles. I did not use any brake grease, lube, or whatever, just changed out the hardware. The pads came with the shims built-on.
The sound I am hearing is a grinding sound, but it is strange. It only occurs when I am at like 2mph and coming to the complete stop. I have no pulsating or grinding noise when I am lightly or forcefully decelerating from 50mph or so, just when at 2mph to 0mph. This sound will also occur when I am inching up when I am getting out of the school parking lot; when I am lightly releasing pressure off of the brake pedal and moving forward. 
On a related note, ever since the new pads/rotors, I have another sound coming from front-end. When I am in reverse, a "popping" sound will come from the front when I apply the brakes, whether forcefully or light-footedly. The sound occurs when I am reversing in both the left and right directions. This only occurs once when I am reverse. ie. when I apply the brakes a second time in reverse, there is no "popping." In order for the popping to sound again, I have to go into Drive, then back in Reverse. I don't know if this is an axle or brake related problem.
So what could be causing these two problems? I am about to go get a four wheel alignment this week, maybe they may help the "popping" sound. I want to have an idea so maybe I can fix it, or have an understanding of what might be wrong before I go to the shop. 
Thanks guys!


_Modified by DaDJ91 at 8:37 AM 5-31-2009_


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Grinding Noise from New Pads - 2001 MK4 Jetta (DaDJ91)*

I would start with taking the front pads off, clean the entire area well with brake part cleaner and lube the contact areas with synthetic brake part grease. It sounds like the pads are binding/not moving smoothly in the calipers.


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you should be a little more specific when you instructing to lube "contact areas" Please make sure you don't lube any parts except the rods between the calipers which slide and pad arms that are supposed to slide. Check your caliper carefully and only lube the parts that move the pads towards the rotor. Please DO NOT lube the pad face or rotor! I know this sounds elementary but you never know what people understand.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*

have you checked the brakes since doing them for any missing parts? just making sure.


----------



## notreal (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (dosmas)*

No, I haven't taken them off since the install mainly because I haven't had enough time. I'm still in school and all, but it ends next week. So I guess I will try lubing the areas mentioned above then.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (DaDJ91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaDJ91* »_No, I haven't taken them off since the install mainly because I haven't had enough time. I'm still in school and all, but it ends next week. So I guess I will try lubing the areas mentioned above then.

make time! someone could get hurt!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000Jet1.8T* »_I think you should be a little more specific when you instructing to lube "contact areas" Please make sure you don't lube any parts except the rods between the calipers which slide and pad arms that are supposed to slide. Check your caliper carefully and only lube the parts that move the pads towards the rotor. Please DO NOT lube the pad face or rotor! I know this sounds elementary but you never know what people understand.

You can grease the backing plates as well, this countermeasure is often used to prevent pad rattle, could be your low g decel noise.
Of course as mentioned, don't grease the friction








By how you mention the "pop" sound when going from Forward and than reverse, and back forward again sounds like you are getting some pad knock. This sounds like the pad is smacking against the abutments on your caliper brkt. Make sure you calper brkt and body are tightly secured, you could also try replacing you pad retainers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We are assuming you installed the proper pads for your calipers.


----------



## notreal (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I'm going next week to get a 4 wheel alignment, and I'm gonna get them to check the brake system to make sure I didn't screw anything up. I need a fluid change as well, but I would like to do that myself; maybe?


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Grinding Noise from New Pads - 2001 MK4 Jetta (DC Jetta Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DC Jetta Guy* »_I would start with taking the front pads off, clean the entire area well with brake part cleaner and lube the contact areas with synthetic brake part grease. It sounds like the pads are binding/not moving smoothly in the calipers.

I agrees with what was said, but before that. Did you torque everything down to spec. Any possibilities that you left something loose.


----------



## notreal (Feb 12, 2009)

Took it in today to get wheel alignment and brake check. The problem was that the pads were not seated in correctly. Not only that, but the pads were not matched up right; we had put both outside pads on one wheel, and the inner pads on the other.
The lower lip was also on the inside the caliber holder, driver's side, so part of the pad was scrapping on the inner circle of the rotor. AND a clip broke off one of the pads. 
Cost $130 because I had to get another set of new pads. My half-brother helped me out, since he told me "I know how to change brakes," I allowed him to help. He said we were all done, then he left town. Never want to see dumb a$$ again!








At least I learned 3 things from this ordeal, make sure the pads are matched up right, make sure they are securely fastened, and always DO IT YOURSELF!!!


----------

